# linux und windows 7 nebeneinander betreiben



## ameise11 (2. Oktober 2015)

hallo, 

ich wollte linux mint 17.2 neben win 7 installieren. dazu habe ich die C partition ( ist eine SSD festplatte) verkleinern wollen unter datenträgerverwaltung. ich wollte so 50 GB abzweigen,konnte nicht weil es zusammenhängende dateien gibt, kurz gesagt , muss defragmentieren. aber man soll eine SSD nicht defragmentieren. 

was soll ich jetzt tun ?


danke


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2015)

Defragmentieren, fertig.
Einige Tools wie GParted (Live-Edit.) machen das Verschieben automatisch.


----------



## naruto8073 (2. Oktober 2015)

Erstelle doch eine Virtuelle Maschine


----------



## Xeno72 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ameise11

Ein Stück chicer ist die Lösung, Win7 und Mint17.2 (und generell Dualbootslösungen vom Typ Windows + Linux) nicht (nur) auf verschiedenen Partitionen, sondern sogar auf physisch verschiedenen Platten zu installieren. Klar: Dann brauchst Du mehr Hardware (mindestens eine Platte mehr). Wenn Du mehr als 1 Linux mit einem Windows hast, kannst Du allerdings die diversen Linuxe auf derselben Platte haben (eine Linuxdistri braucht nie über 30GB, das ist sogar schon komfortabel). Windows und Linux auf derselben Platte ist und bleibt  etwas frimelig, just my 2 cents (ich dualboote aber seit 2005). Auf verschiedenen Platten hat nur Vorteile. Hast Du nur 1 SSD und sonst nur HD, würde ich ganz klar Windows auf die SSD knallen, braucht deutlich mehr RFessourcen als (jedes) Linux. 1 SSD für Windows + 1 SSD für Linuxe + HD für Daten (+ 2. HD für normalsichere Backups, wenn's ganz edel sein soll) ist die Komfortlösung.

Lg und viel Spass beim Dualbooten bis der Arzt kommt, mein Rekord ist aber erst 8 OS auf demselben System, und nein das ist kein Weltrekord.

Lg X.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Oktober 2015)

ich habe mich doch für ein linux-system neben windows entschieden,da ich dann das ganze system nutzen kann ,sprich CPU und speicher ( 16 GB RAM ).  habe die partition  mit easeus freibekommen.
habe mein linux mint iso auf einen usb stick getan ( 32 GB) ,dann wollte ich davon booten , geht aber nicht es kommt immer windows.
habe auch die reihenfolge geändert. habe ein Z77-D3H mainboard. wenn man F12 drückt kann man gleich auswählen von was er booten soll. es stand dort auch der USB stick, habe es ausgewählt , aber trotzdem  wurde windows  geladen.


danke


----------



## Ojdadnamo (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde Ihnen empfehlen, eine Virtuelle Machine zu erstellen. Man kann das mit VMware Player machen. VMware Player ist kostenlos für die private Nutzung. Hier haben Sie die Anleitungen.


----------



## Research (3. Oktober 2015)

ISO auf Stick reicht nicht.
Musst das erst bootfähig machen.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Oktober 2015)

bootfähig  habe ich es gemacht mit Unetbootin, vielleicht nicht richtig.

ich habe schon eine VM ,da ist es drauf ,aber nur  1,5 GB Ram kann ich benutzen ,da ich noch für andere VM win 7 3,5 GB ram benutze. daneben habe ich noch  2 browser offen mi vielen tabs , und der
pc sagt mir in letzter zeit oft ,dass es wenig ram gibt , kommt fehlermeldung, deswegen habe ich mich für ein extra linux entschieden.  und das nur mit der einen linux -VM.
es kam schon ein paar mal ein schwarzes bildschirm ,anchdem ich die zweite win-VM  gestartet habe, manchmal eben .


----------



## Research (3. Oktober 2015)

Penboot probieren.

SOnst:
How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
probieren


----------



## ameise11 (4. Oktober 2015)

ich habe das program rufus genommen von der seite pendrivelinux.
damit konnte ich erfolgreich booten und mint installieren.

aber jetzt habe ich das problem nach dem neustart,ladet er automatisch linux und ich kann nicht entscheiden ob ich windows nehme oder linux  .

hatte extra speicherplatz freigegeben ,so 40 GB ,die waren danach frei auf meiner SSD platte. darauf kam linux .


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, normalerweise sollte er das mit Mint automatisch einrichten.
Hoffe du hasst da ned dein Windows gekillt.
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub
?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (4. Oktober 2015)

Hast du neue Partitionen im Mint  Installer erstellt oder vorher erstellte Partitionen verwendet ? 

Hoffentlich hast du nicht drüber installiert, sonst ist dein Windows jetzt weg.. :/


----------



## ameise11 (4. Oktober 2015)

ich habe mit easeus eine neue partition erstellt auf der SSD ,da wo auch windows drauf ist. hat alles geklappt . 
danach neu gebootetund auf dem freien speicherplatz  ( 40 GB) linux installiert.

hab gelesen , dass man erst windows installieren soll ,dann linux. andersrum würde man den bootloader überschreiben oder so , dann findet er linux nicht mehr.


----------



## ameise11 (4. Oktober 2015)

hier ein screenshot zu den partitionen


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2015)

Windows lebt noch.
Beitrag 11 ausführen.


----------



## ameise11 (4. Oktober 2015)

habe nur den bootloader grub2  über die  anwendungsverwaltung in linux  installiert. danach neu gestartet und siehe da, ich konnte auswählen was  ich lade.  

danke für die hilfe


----------

